# Born Again Skateboarder



## JamesC (6 Feb 2010)

Hard to believe but I've taken up skateboarding again after a 30 break. My 9 year old son brought a skateboard with his xmas money and so I dug out my old boards from the garage. I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed from before so have now treated myself to a new board. Things have come a long way from the 70's as they are now much lighter than what I knew before.

What I didn't realise is how popular skateboarding is becoming again with new skate parks springing up everywhere. I'm not into street skating, just bowls and ramps. There's a fairly decent half pipe just up the road from me and with a little practice I was getting up to vertical again. One thing that I have noticed is that falling off hurts loads more than when I was young.

1978 G&S Stacey Peralta Warptail 2 deck with ACS 580 trucks and OJ wheels






1979 Z-Ply deck with Tracker Ex-Tracks and green Kryptonics





And the new 2010 Rasa Libre Meinholz deck with Independent 149 trucks and Bones Chris Miller SPF wheels




James


----------



## Garuf (6 Feb 2010)

James, Good on you mate. I'm going to be in southern region soon, if you shoot me a pm I'd be extremely happy to come ride bowl with you.


----------



## Simon D (6 Feb 2010)

I know what that cost back then:

http://vintageskateboardmagazines.com/I ... r%202B.JPG

Extortionate! I know.

I worked at this place for a couple of years

I had OJ wheels and tracker trucks. And at the tender age of 43 I can still do a 720 (on the right board  ).


----------



## Garuf (6 Feb 2010)

I struggle with 360's! I'm guessing we're talking vert 720's?!


----------



## Simon D (7 Feb 2010)

Well I try to stay vert if that's what you mean!


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2010)

Good man! I can't skatevert, it puts the fear of god into me going fake since I shattered my ankle. I'd love to learn how.


----------



## JamesC (7 Feb 2010)

Simon D said:
			
		

> I know what that cost back then:
> 
> http://vintageskateboardmagazines.com/I ... r%202B.JPG
> 
> ...



You worked at Rolling Thunder in Brentford? Wow that's the skate park I went to when I was young. There's some pictures of it here - http://vintageskateboardmagazines.com/Skateboard!(UK)Issues/Skateboard!(UK)Issue16.html. I used to love the half pipe which was 55 metres long and had 1/2 metre of vert each side.

Talking about prices you have to multiply those figures by about 5 to get todays prices. My old Z-Ply comes to about Â£55, so at todays prices that's Â£275



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I struggle with 360's! I'm guessing we're talking vert 720's?!


Spot the non old skooler  . We used to have many different tricks compared to now. Doing 360's is the same as pirouettes. Used to be able to do 10+ but can only manage about 3 now.

Anyone remember the daffy duck?


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2010)

Isn't daffy duck a hangten to a toe flip out? I can do those!


----------



## JamesC (7 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Isn't daffy duck a hangten to a toe flip out? I can do those!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovwgj0tJ8-Q


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2010)

hahaha I know the one. What about old skool flips, they've long been my favourite trick. Here's my current ride, indys, custom soft rubbers, 54mm wheels 7.8 exit deck.


----------



## Simon D (7 Feb 2010)

I broke my right wrist skateboarding in the below park - Brentford c1977.

Rolling Thunder...

http://vintageskateboardmagazines.com/I ... 9No16H.JPG

I think this may be a picture of my brother in the half-pipe and me walking away. I've just sent a copy to him to confirm


----------



## George Farmer (7 Feb 2010)

Nice one, James.

You don't come across as an adrenaline junky but all the evidence points this way; fast motor bikes, roller coasters, and now skateboards!!    

There's a guy at work who does it semi-pro.  It's like the board is an extension of his body.  Incredible to watch.


----------



## Garuf (7 Feb 2010)

He's very lucky to be AM at the moment, I used to be sponsored before I broke my ankle and it was hard then, there's barely any money going in and a lot of shops have gone so those that are left are cutting costs where ever they can. Providing stuff to up and comers being the first thing to go.
I miss skating, since I did myself in I must have skated for about 4 months in about 3 years.


----------



## JamesC (29 Apr 2010)

Been a bit quiet recently as I've been busy and also I've got a really sore back after building the construction below. You wouldn't believe how much it weighs and I had to manouver it into place. Not quite sure if I built it for my son or me but the wife knows for sure it was for the big kid in the family  . Only just managed to do a water change for the first time in a while as my back was just too sore before.





James


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2010)

Great skills James, looks awesome  about a photo of you testing it out


----------

